# Avoiding systemic pesticides



## Snigglet (Apr 26, 2014)

I am so confused about neonicontinoids! How can I find plants that aren't treated, from seed through growth? At this point, I am scared to buy anything that blooms that isn't organically sprouted & grown. Are there any flowers that are never treated & are safe? This year is the first year I have not bought hanging baskets full of petunias. I am afraid that they might be laden with the systemic pesticides. I have contacted quite a few of the local nurseries & no one has a good answer. Some use "treated" seeds but claim they aren't pesticides, are those safe or should I be suspicious of everything, which is basically my plan right now, LOL!!! 



Does anybody out there have any insight? Next year I plan to start everything from seed, but this year I am without my hanging baskets unless I find a good option!! I have tons of mature flowering perennials in my yard so the bees should be happy, but, not-so-much me who wants some annuals to enjoy!


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Heirloom seeds and also reserch Non GMO seeds, seed exchanges and saving your own seeds. I had been a produce farmer and never used chemicals. I tired to also use seeds that were open pollinated. I saved some of my own seeds, made exchages with other producers.

Good Luck


----------



## lilhouseonprairie (Jun 19, 2014)

Finding open pollinated or organic seeds is a great option. Tons of online seed swaps. And of course, collecting your own. I love all of those choices. 

But - when in doubt - contact the producer or nursery. 

I missed the time frame for starting eggplant from seed this year so I wanted to get plants that were ready to go in the ground. I countacted Bonnie Plants because that's what everyone around me carries. I was able to confirm they do not use neonics at any stage of any of their plants or seeds. So, I also grabbed some (organic) sunflower seeds from that brand. 

I got some butterfly bush on clearance from my local Lowe's but with all the claims that HD and Lowe's sell neonic ladden plants I first called the nursery the plants came from. The name was on the lable. I googled it, called them, and got confirmation of no neonics at any stage in their planting. Make that phone call or send an email and find out from the company directly what their policy is.


----------

